# english made ford 4000



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

have English made 4000. serial number b928555*. no ford dealers around here. green bay wi area. seem to know when it was made. anyone have an idea what year it was manufactured. need to replace pistons. pressure test on #1 cylinder 275. did not bother with #2 or 3. thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The serial numbers to identify the tractor are 3 parts. You've only given what seems to be the last number in the sequence which only gives the plant of manufacture ( Basildon, England)and the numerical order in which it was manufactured. There should be two more numbers stamped above the number you have supplied.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is good help when you try to locate the numbers:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/codes_short2.html

The serial number indicates that the tractor is of the newer model. There was a sticker under the hood when it was new. Check if it is still there:
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/hood.html

Engines can be swapped, check the engine serial number to make sure what you have (if it is an older block, serial number may be on the left side):
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/engine.html


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

ford64011 said:


> have English made 4000. serial number b928555*. no ford dealers around here. green bay wi area. seem to know when it was made. anyone have an idea what year it was manufactured. need to replace pistons. pressure test on #1 cylinder 275. did not bother with #2 or 3. thanks.



I presume it is a diesel?
If so it is a 201.
4.4" bore and 4.4" stroke.
If you are taking it apart you can just measure.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

pogobill said:


> The serial numbers to identify the tractor are 3 parts. You've only given what seems to be the last number in the sequence which only gives the plant of manufacture ( Basildon, England)and the numerical order in which it was manufactured. There should be two more numbers stamped above the number you have supplied.


found 3h24 above the 928555 could not see any other numbers. found 16 2 73 on rear end casting left side. thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

3H24 would make it a 1973, H= August and 24 = the 24th of the month. Should be an A,B or a C at the end, denoting Midnight, Day or Afternoon shift, but you are not really needing that to buy pistons.
Hacke gave you the links to help locate and decipher the numbers, so that should help you out.
Ultradog has a good tip as well!


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

thanks. for the help. great info.


----------



## ford64011 (Jan 4, 2019)

now that we have replaced the pistons and rings. have it all back together. and it starts and runs. wow. am going to tackle brakes. these are wet. never done this before. what do I need to replace. brakes setting maxed out. very little stopping power. axle seals are good. just need to do brakes. what do I order for this 1973 uk make ford 4000 with hand brake. thanks.


----------

